# Remington Rifle Recall - Faulty Trigger



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

My Gun Club sent out this notice in our latest Newsletter.
All Remington 700's with the XMP are being recalled to fix a faulty trigger.

http://www.remington.com/pages/news...all-notice-Remington-model700-modelseven.aspx

So, I followed the directions and now have the box to send back to Remington. The closest authorized repair dealer to Lake Jackson is somewhere southwest of Dallas. I could take it there... long trip

The Box Remington sent me for shipping is very flimsy and only protected by Styrofoam on three sides. The top of the box is just thin cardboard.

They also want the scope rings removed. OK, I agree take the scope off and the top ring, but the bottom ring screws are set with Loctite.

I have reservations about just putting my rifle in this box and sending it off and hope that it gets there unscathed and hoping that I get it back.

What are your thoughts. If it is unsafe, I would be willing to purchase a new XMP trigger and a compete gunsmith replace it.

I just don't like the idea of shipping off my pride and Joy Rifle.
It is a Model 700 CD Boone & Crocket WSM 270 with a fluted barrel.

Your thoughts will be appreciated.

B.D


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I have sent them gun's in the past and have had no problems at all.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just buy a Timney and call it a day!


----------



## dduck (Feb 21, 2013)

From what I've read on other forums, if you send your rifle in, you may not see it again for quite a long time. I would replace the trigger rather than send in the rifle, but that's me....

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*X2*



jaime1982 said:


> Just buy a Timney and call it a day!


Do this and be done with it .


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Well, the XMP has met my expectations.
This is the only rifle that I own with such a low weight trigger pull, i.e
2.5 pounds.
B.D


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

artys only said:


> Do this and be done with it .


I just got done doing 7 of them b/c I couldn't wait. Spend the $150 and get your Timney trigger, preset to your liking, delivered to you and install it. Watch Brownell's YouTube video on how it done. Very easy and the Timney trigger quality is far superior to ANYTHING Remington has ever built.

Order direct from Timney. Remington model 700 with safety.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Blue.dog said:


> Well, the XMP has met my expectations.
> This is the only rifle that I own with such a low weight trigger pull, i.e
> 2.5 pounds.
> B.D


When they get done "fixing" it, it probably won't go less than 4#.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Not the first time Remington has botched a trigger job. They won't admit it it about their early 700's but watch out for those triggers! If you've got a remmy, best bet is find a jewel, or timney and fix it stat.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

So, tell me why I want/need a Timmey trigger?


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Blue.dog said:


> So, tell me why I want/need a Timmey trigger?


If you have a Remington 700 then it's a safety issue. They have essentially had faulty triggers since their inception. Many lawsuits have been filed. Plus a timney, or jewel is a much better trigger than anything remington has ever made.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Just got my Timmeny trigger from them....a few dollars more than midway where it's out of stock.....

But Timmeny will set it to what you want.... I went with 2.5 pounds....

Had it in less than two weeks....

Why even mess with taking optics off and re-sighting it back in.....?

Plus risk yoir rifle if something were to happen in shipping....


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Timney triggers*

A lot of places are out of stock if you call their number direct you can order direct and they have them in stock !

I have had many Remington rifles never had a issue with the trigger , I believe some of the reports of a discharge have been operator . I did have a ruger slam fire before that one got sent back then sold , I did tell the buyer that it had had that problem and was sent back a fixed .

Plus Remington 700 the most rifles ever sold it's not surprising . That some had issues . Still most custom rifles are built of Remington actions , a lot of gunsmiths will tune older Remington triggers and I have shot some that I could not tell the difference between them and a jewel .


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

X2 Its not the Remington trigger! Its the operator or dirt/stickey sludge in the trigger. WD40 is the worst for that. I have adjusted and hand lapped many factory Remington triggers and there is no design fault.



artys only said:


> A lot of places are out of stock if you call their number direct you can order direct and they have them in stock !
> 
> I have had many Remington rifles never had a issue with the trigger , I believe some of the reports of a discharge have been operator . I did have a ruger slam fire before that one got sent back then sold , I did tell the buyer that it had had that problem and was sent back a fixed .
> 
> Plus Remington 700 the most rifles ever sold it's not surprising . That some had issues . Still most custom rifles are built of Remington actions , a lot of gunsmiths will tune older Remington triggers and I have shot some that I could not tell the difference between them and a jewel .


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bottomsup said:


> X2 Its not the Remington trigger! Its the operator or dirt/stickey sludge in the trigger. WD40 is the worst for that. I have adjusted and hand lapped many factory Remington triggers and there is no design fault.


That's BS. Even the army did testing with the 700 and had many accidental discharges with factory triggers. The original designer told remington that there was an issue with the safety and it would have cost remington like .25 cents per rifle to fix and they didn't fix it until the class action lawsuits were filed. The remington 700 is one of the best actions ever developed but the trigger, safety system on the older models, I think it's like pre 84 were garbage and if you have an old one, I'd get the trigger replaced. I've witnessed an accidental discharge from one, guy was ejecting rounds, because he had no hinged floor plate, second one ejected, as soon as he locked the bolt, it sent a round underneath my ranch truck. No finger on the trigger.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

A properly adjusted, clean Walker style Rem 700 trigger is a reasonably safe trigger system. Moreover, there have been millions upon millions of rounds have been safely sent down range using that system. And, millions of rifles are still in use to this day that employ the Walker style Remington trigger. 

Finally, the current recall has nothing to do with the traditional Walker style trigger system.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Your full of BS. I have many Remington 700's some custom guns and some stock including my dads 1968 Remington 700 and yes I have polished and adjusted the trigger. It has never failed and every bit as smooth and crisp as a timney. If the sear isnt adjusted right or the trigger is sticky not allowing the sear to catch properly the firing pin will go forward when closing the bolt. Even with law suits no one has proven the trigger has a design flaw.



Fordzilla06 said:


> That's BS. Even the army did testing with the 700 and had many accidental discharges with factory triggers. The original designer told remington that there was an issue with the safety and it would have cost remington like .25 cents per rifle to fix and they didn't fix it until the class action lawsuits were filed. The remington 700 is one of the best actions ever developed but the trigger, safety system on the older models, I think it's like pre 84 were garbage and if you have an old one, I'd get the trigger replaced. I've witnessed an accidental discharge from one, guy was ejecting rounds, because he had no hinged floor plate, second one ejected, as soon as he locked the bolt, it sent a round underneath my ranch truck. No finger on the trigger.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I had a 1964 Model 700 go off when the bolt was closed with nothing touching the trigger. Remington replaced the trigger for no charge.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

jaime1982 said:


> Just buy a Timney and call it a day!


That's what I did. And then took it to MG Arms in Spring to fix it after I worked on it first.


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

Guys do what I did and buy a Timney trigger, they are drop in's and so easy to install and adjust, why take the chance on your gun getting banged up and then wait till who knows when. The time you spend waiting for your gun to get back is the time you could be hunting...no brainier here.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bone Cruncher said:


> Guys do what I did and buy a Timney trigger, they are drop in's and so easy to install and adjust, why take the chance on your gun getting banged up and then wait till who knows when. The time you spend waiting for your gun to get back is the time you could be hunting...no brainier here.


 I have a Timney on a custom .300 win.mag and it is no doubt a superb trigger. On my go to hunting rifle( SS Rem 700) I went a little different direction. The well known barrel maker Shilen also makes triggers for the 700 family. (model 7, 40x, etc.) It has surpassed my expectations. You have to use your original safety lever but it is a simple drop in installation other than that. They make 2 versions: Standard and Competition. I opted for the Standard and never looked back. It measures just slightly over 2lbs. with my Lyman electronic trigger scale(another very cool toy, I mean tool) and I love it. Some people think that's too light for a hunting trigger but I take extreme care with it. Just tryin to point out that there are other options.... http://www.shilen.com/productsTriggers.html


----------



## robspinn (Feb 15, 2007)

Fordzilla06 said:


> That's BS. Even the army did testing with the 700 and had many accidental discharges with factory triggers. The original designer told remington that there was an issue with the safety and it would have cost remington like .25 cents per rifle to fix and they didn't fix it until the class action lawsuits were filed. The remington 700 is one of the best actions ever developed but the trigger, safety system on the older models, I think it's like pre 84 were garbage and if you have an old one, I'd get the trigger replaced. I've witnessed an accidental discharge from one, guy was ejecting rounds, because he had no hinged floor plate, second one ejected, as soon as he locked the bolt, it sent a round underneath my ranch truck. No finger on the trigger.


You've been watching too much CNN!


----------

